# TIME TO PUT UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello folks.  I have a menu change for the smoking weekend.  I tried to take the easy way out!  I have been telling folks A,B,C,X,Y,Z, nana, nana,nana!  I can't in good conscience take that easy escape and still advise folks.   So time for me to step up to the plate!  Sink or swim. Instead of a rib roast I'll be doing a 5-7kg. brisket.  Mesquite will also be used.  Brisket and mesquite,  it's just gotta be!  Is a Texas tradition!  Either I know what the He** I'm talking about or I don't!  SO, I will have dropped my trousers and all will be hanging out on the day.  Just FYI, I have yet to cook anything on the new 57cm. Weber kettle. I do plan a rib roast for Sunday for the kettle.  The brisket should be tons of fun!  Well there it is.  You folks may have the opportunity to send many PM's talking about how awful that brisket was!  Am looking forward to the weekend, I think??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## baz senior (Jul 4, 2014)

Go Danny! You'll be fine and it will turn out killer.

Happy Independence day to all our American friends.:smilie_flagge13:


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah right, Danny.  
Hey all, ol' Danny is trying to act afraid of a little old brisket.  That old Texas bred buzzard has smoked LOTS of briskets.  Don't let him fool you with that "I'm not sure how this will come out" act.  Danny will give you good ol' true blue Texas style beef with one arm tied and half asleep.  You ain't gone completely European yet, have you?  I mean talking centimeters and kilograms doesn't mean they knocked the Texas out of you, does it?   Post some pics of that beef when you can.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2014)

What??   No Prime Rib until Sunday??

I might be late.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> SO, I will have dropped my trousers and all will be hanging out on the day.





geerock said:


> Post some pics of that beef when you can.


Danny he means pictures of the brisket.


----------



## geerock (Jul 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Danny he means pictures of the brisket.



:biggrin:   
Didn't think of that.  But we love all kinds of pics.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Folks.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I will take many picts as I want want the U.S. contingent to see what I use for a packer over here.  If all else fails I do have a pretty good oven in the caravan.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We shall see what we end up with on Aug, 9th.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Danny! am I posting this up on the Menu Board? 24 Hours and the clock is ticking before it's official!!!

First thing on my menu is Kebab, might chuck in some traditional English Chips, after all, second after our New National Dish of Curry, the Kebab must be a close second.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello.  Yep!  Go for it Steve!  Scratch the rib roast and replace with brisket.  I MAY regret it ( doing a large brisket on a fairly new smoker and at a campsite )  but there you go.  The decision has been made.  Either we will have brisket or I'll hang my head in shame, pack my sh--  ahhhh, I mean stuff and head home in embarrassment.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 5, 2014)

The bar has been raised! It's a bit like the World Cup, teams in contention  of winning, and the rest of us making up the numbers. Who's in the final Danny V Wade?m I' am on the English Bus, home first!!!!!


Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello Steve.  I have had my first play with the new Weber 57cm. ( is posted )  She IS a bit temperamental!!!  This gonna be a stressful Saturday!  We are gonna get there so long as we jump through all the hoops.  Don't jump on that England bus too early; the U.S.A. bus may be leaving MUCH earlier!  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Danny, you should know by now, ALL females are temperamental! Should of bought a male version!!!

Steve


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> I have had my first play with the new Weber 57cm. ( is posted )  She IS a bit temperamental!!!  This gonna be a stressful Saturday!


Danny - The 57cm is a pussycat. You wait till you try the 67cm...! Now she is a force to be reckoned with !


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 7, 2014)

Ha Ha! Pre-match mind games!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Steve.  You stop stirrin S**!!  This isn't a competition!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is gonna be a relaxing, no pressure, weekend gathering.  OK!!!!!  I'll say what no one else wants to post.  We ALL know the pressure is on for the weekend!  No One wants to show up and have a failure on the day!  Reputations and pride are on the line!  That's why I HAD to do the brisket AND use mesquite.  As you can imagine, being from Tx. BBQ is a SERIOUS deal for me.  I am gonna buy that Pitmaster IQ that Wade told us about so that I move into the 20th century but I just CAN'T use it for that weekend!  I think it looks a wonderful gadget but I have opened my mouth and spouted off so I either back it up or shut up!  The new smoker will make it more fun as you need to learn the quirks but I'll have something hopefully edible for the Pitmaster's feast.

NOW!!  Having said that, for you newer folks; don't stress over what you produce/bring for the weekend.  In my humble opinion that's what the gathering is for.  It is a sharing, learning experience.  Also to meet some nice new folks.  IF you have a disaster on the day , no worries.  There will be plenty of food.  We have all had disasters.  I have planned a meal at 18:00 and served it at 23:00.  Way back when, I have planned a dinner party and had to get take away.


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> This isn't a competition!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a competition!!! But I have just paid for the air tickets for the KCBS judge!. He insisted on coming over first class for such an important event.

Anyway I will be bringing some of that Asda Authentic American BBQ pulled pork. If I take it out of the pack before I arrive no-one would probably notice that it wasn't mine...


----------



## wade (Jul 7, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Ha Ha! Pre-match mind games!


Life is much too short to play mind games - whatever happens happens. I think we are going to end up with way too much food anyway and one persons disaster is another persons learning experience.

There has not been much that I have cooked over the years that has been totally inedible - usually something is salvageable. And the odd failure just goes to remind you that we are all human - either that or that you should have only had the one bottle of bourbon before starting to cook.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Wade, just poking a little fun. I know what your saying, we do Hog Roasts at a weekend, and had some close shaves!

We are really looking forward to the get together. We have all so said that their will be lots of food, might have to invite half the campsite round.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello.  I have invited the site managers but that is just about 4 people.  Good idea Steve!    After all is said and done maybe just walk through the campsite yellin "FREE BBQ".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad you're doing a brisket Danny, it's what all us aspiring Q'ers would love to master, I for one shall be taking notes and as you've upped the anti, it'll take the heat off us total newbs. Heck it's got to be the Q equivalent of falling on a grenade


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello jockaneezer.  I think right now I'd prefer the grenade.  I hope I don't fall on my *** cause it's gonna be hanging out there.  There may not be many notes to take Graeme; I've shot my mouth off enough,  I won't be using any therms.  I still don't own one.  Have had one smoke with the new Weber, hoping for another this weekend.  Is a little quirky just like every new smoker but will get there.  The MAIN concern I have is getting that brisket done and ready for the feast.  We shall see what we shall see.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 10, 2014)

No worries Danny, I'm sure it'll be a blast and anyway, there's always beer !

I've had a few goes with my new Weber kettle, it's on at the moment as my son's just called round with some burgers and some individual coated ribs that never seem to cook well ( need to have a serious word with him 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) I'm having some ups and downs with temp control but I'm getting there, not been sticking to one brand of charcoal so that doesn't help either but I do love my big Weber and wished I'd got one years ago.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello.  Yep, same here with the Weber.  I usually had a large offset and just used cheap knock-offs to grill steaks and such.  Sold the offset.  When I think of how much money I've spent buying the cheapies, could have had the Weber years ago.  For some reason my mates at work think it strange that I own 5 smokers ( counting the 1 under construction and the 1 headed for the tip )  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   When all said and done I'll only have 4.  That's practically smoker poverty!!  They don't seem to my the food from the smokers though.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2014)

Starting to get things ready for the meet...

2 sides of salmon in a dill cure - it is in the smoker now. This will be traditional smoked salmon. I will do some smoked salmon fillets nearer the time













Salmon Sides with Dill cure.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 13, 2014


















Salmon smoking.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 13, 2014






Some cheese in the smoker. A mixture of cheddar and some Mozzerella. Now maturing in the fridge.













Cheese.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 13, 2014






I have also recently invested in a commercial crepe maker that I may bring along. It makes good crepes but I will be testing it today to see how well it cooks tortillas. If it works then this may be a great way of serving some of the meat on the day.













Crepe.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 13, 2014






This was it on its maiden voyage and I had not got the plate seasoning right - that has now been sorted


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Wade it all looks good to me, except the Salmon! I don't like fish and fish don't like me!

I will be bringing a refrigerated trailer with me, so we will have lots of space for refrigerating food.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 13, 2014







Will be using one side to carry equipment like tables, gazebo lights etc, the other side, is free for food, beers & wines! 

Every body is welcome to use it!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello Wade.  My Missus will be first in line for the smoked salmon.  She LOVES the stuff.  You won't find that on too many Texas redneck BBQ menus.  At least not the old timers like me.  Times are changing though so I guess I'll have to pick your brain at the weekend and learn how to do it.  NOW that cheese on the other hand is right up my street.  Looking forward to it.  

Hello Smokin Monkey.  That trailer will be GREAT!!!!  I have just finished installing an under counter slim line fridge in the caravan but I am sure we all might need some fridge space.  Thank you.  Slim line is the only thing that fits through a caravan door or window and the Missus put her foot down when it came to making the door bigger and installing an American size fridge freezer!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Sounded good to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

